# What is wrong with my pigeon?



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

My indian fantail hen Midge can't fly...She just falls to the ground and won't fly... She doesn't even try. She is healthy eats drinks and definatly poops. But she would rather just run around on the ground. I wanted her to join her mate (my jacobin) in the chicken run with the chickens. I don't know if it is that she can't fly or that she just doesn't want to...Is there any way to get her to fly so I don't have to keep the two of them in a small cage all the time?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

About your bird. Put her in a seperate claen cage with food and water. Check her poop and her crop. Is anything different? Go to resourses and check out diseases. Could be a number of things. Go to vet for help. Still let us know what happens.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's good advice that upcd has given to isolate in a clean cage w/fresh water and food. Should also give you a better idea of what's going on w/poo. Also,
lining the bottom of the cage w/papertowel will help the view as well. Have you given this bird a close up hands on exam to see if you can find anything wrong w/the wing? What kind of diet and supplements are the birds getting? Knowing your general location might be helpful as well. More information will help members to point you in the right direction. 

In the meantime here are a few links for you to look through:

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/diagnosis.htm

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8813

Hope this helps,

fp


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe I didn't make my first post clear enough...I got this pigeon 3 months ago since I got her i've had to keep her in a cage because she wont fly she has never flew, since day one. She is completly healthy her poop is completly normal. She is already in a clean cage. I'm feeding both my pigeons 8 way scratch mixed with chicken layer pellets. My Jacobin pigeon can fly very well... Also there is nothing wrong with her wings that I can see. They spread out just fine and everything. She is very active on the ground and can run pretty fast. I just don't know why she wont fly...


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hm...*

Maybe she can but just doesn't want to. Does she TRY to fly on her own, or just when being chased or forced to?  There are lazy pigeons, just like lazy people. lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon-girl1988 said:


> Maybe I didn't make my first post clear enough...I got this pigeon 3 months ago since I got her i've had to keep her in a cage because she wont fly she has never flew, since day one. She is completly healthy her poop is completly normal. She is already in a clean cage. I'm feeding both my pigeons 8 way scratch mixed with chicken layer pellets. My Jacobin pigeon can fly very well... Also there is nothing wrong with her wings that I can see. They spread out just fine and everything. She is very active on the ground and can run pretty fast. I just don't know why she wont fly...


Hi Pigeon-girl1988

I imagine you are upset about the bird.We are just trying to figure out what may be going on, as we can't actually see how the bird is acting.

Another few questions ...What is 8 way scratch? Is that a type of pigeon seed mix or chicken feed?


Treesa


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

It is a chicken feed with several different kinds of things in it. Maybe she is just lazy. She probably lived in a wire cage her whole life before me and never learned to fly. I do flappies with her every day to exercise her wings. She wont fly if I try to scare her she is extremely tame and loves to be picked up.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*she*

sounds so sweet. Many indain fantails don't like to fly while others do. The ones at my loft only nest 1 to 2 ft off the ground. So this is nornal for her. Just asking questions because there is lots of strange stuff going on. And if we miss some thing a pigeon could died. I like to feed my pigeons royal or popcrn feed. It is a 18% protien mix of different seeds pigeon like. Also give them a pigeon grit. What protien count is the chicken feed? Do the hen get grit or oyster shell? Her mate may have to come down to see her and they may need a safe place on the ground to nest. Or may have to breed in the wire cage. Not sure it is up to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon-girl1988 said:


> It is a chicken feed with several different kinds of things in it. Maybe she is just lazy. She probably lived in a wire cage her whole life before me and never learned to fly. I do flappies with her every day to exercise her wings. She wont fly if I try to scare her she is extremely tame and loves to be picked up.


Hi Pigeon-girl1988!

This may have absolutely nothing to do with your bird not want ing to fly, but I will mention it anyway.

I'm not sure a diet of chicken feed (scratch) particularly if the seed is broken, is good for your pigeons. I have always heard pigeons need to consume whole pigeon seeds and grains that they crush up in their crop with grit. What did she eat before you got her? 

Check out this page and see if your birds are getting an assortment of these whole grains and seeds:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Treesa


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for all your help everyone! I don't know what she was fed before me...
Well here are some pictures of midge some also of pidge. Her tail isn't it's full length because it was ripped out somehow before I got her...but it is growing in and starting to look very pretty... They are such a cute couple especially because Midge is about 2 times bigger than he is.
She is also very thick I think that is one of the reasons she can't fly. I saw her today try and she got about a foot off the ground. Maybe with time she will be able to get up to their perch (4 feet off the ground) I went ahead and put them with the chickens (they get along well) If it doesn't work out i'll put them back in the cage.
Here is pidge and midge together...









Midge









And pidge


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

More pictures 
Pidge









Midge


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pigeongirl1988,


Sorry to be so late to your thread..


This Bird has both Wings in a very droopy position suggesting to me anyway, that there is damage to both Wings.

If both Wings were broken and did not mend right, sometime in the past, there may be every reason this Bird can not fly.

I may be mistaken, but I do not recall any breeds, whether fliers or not, to have wings with severe and asymetrical drooping.

If you have access to am Avian Veterinarian, I suggest you bring your Bird to them and obtain their opinion on whether these Wings suggest old or prior injury.

Otherwise, as far as I know, all Pigeon's wings when at rest are held snug, folded and against the body in a streamlined way.

I Fan-Tails carry their Wings like this as something normal, then of course I am all wet!

I hope it is not what it looks like...


Good luck...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Really? I haven't really noticed that. Her wings both spread out normal and everything...Thanks for the info!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pigeongirl1988,


A droopy Wing or a dragging wing will 'usually' be on a Bird who has injured that Wing and who will not or can not fly.

Some exceptions of course, where an injury heals and the Wing is droopy but they can still fly decently, or somewhat fly, anyway.

I have never seen a Bird (other than in your image here, ) with both Wings looking like this.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Pigeon-girl1988,

I am wondering the circumstances of who you obtained this pigeon from. Was this from a breeder or an individual who said they had too many or couldn't care for this one anymore? Any info on that part of the acquisition?

fp


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got her from a flea market so I don't know anything about her background or anything. The lady there owns all the animals and all seemed very healthy and well taken care of. When I bought her she definatly wasn't underfed or anything. She breeds many breeds of pigeons and had some nice jacobins actually I got my jacobin from her.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeongirl 1988 and All, 

Her wings look fine to me, flight feathers are a little ragged but fantails will hold their wings in this lower position because of their big tails getting in the way...this is normal. 

I think you are right Pigeongirl, perhaps, she never really learned to fly living in a small pen and never developed her flight muscles properly. Also, if she is overweight and out of shape, this won't help matters either. 

Just give her time, and perhaps she will start using her wings more and this will strengthen her muscles. Make sure she has plenty of time out in a large room to flap and helicopter around if she chooses. This will build up some strength in her breast.

Another thing to keep in mind is that Fantails don't do very much flying in general. Just keep her healthy with proper food, vitamins and clean, fresh water and maybe in time she will be able to fly up to the 4 foot perch


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*babies?*

When those two have young they will be called fantasy. They are sold here in Calif. There is also cross of a frillback and indain that's called a fanfrill. To cool.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are absolutely great pictures!

Midge is quite the lady, and now that I see pictures of her I think she is more of a "lover then a flyer". 

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very lovely birds, I was surprised at how much Midge (from the neck up) resembles Ozzie, my archangel.

fp


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hmm*

Do you how much those Fantasy Pigeons go for, they are gorgeous but I've never seen any around here. Maybe I'll try breeding my own, I have a jaq. Can you shows fantasies? Maybe as a Show Bird NEVER listed? lol.


----------

